

On Naming Startups, and Ruby Hackery. (with scripts!) - DaniFong
http://einfall.wordpress.com/2008/03/01/on-naming-startups-and-ruby-hackery/

======
DaniFong
I wrote a little script to help scan through DNS to find untaken domain names.
The web services are great, but they don't seem to work fast enough, and I
personally would rather have the name construction rules in code. Sticking a
file on wordpress is kinda dumb though. We're still procrastinating on buying
a server.

